# مثال على تقدير الاحمال من كتابي المرجع العملي



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 فبراير 2012)

في الملف المرفق ستجد تشريحا لمثال : كبف تحسب الحمل الحراري للتبريد يدويا 
المرجع الأساسي للمثال هو كتيب لشركة ترين 
و قد أصلحت ماهو خاطئ ربما عن نتيجة خطأ مطبعي ،
و ربطت بين النظري و العملي
 فأرجو ان اكون قد وفقت
 
الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/office/0vxrot2I/_____22.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة احنا فعلا محتاجين حاجة زي دي وده رابط كمان للرفع بناء علي طلب المهندس صبري

http://www.mediafire.com/?g1dfc36ovswdzzl


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 فبراير 2012)

بورك في جهودك م.صبري سعيد
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed mech (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الله ينور يا هندسة
بدأت قرأت المثال المميز لحضرتك 
و لفت نظرى فى الصفحة الاولى أنه قد تم فرض حدوث الحمل الحرارى الاقصى عند الساعة الخامسة
و تذكرت يوم أن كنا فى مشروع الكلية و قمنا بعمل نفس الفرض و لكن الدكتور طلب منا حساب الحمل على مدار 24 ساعة و رسم منحنى الحمل و أختيار ساعة حدوث الحمل الاقصى من الحسابات الفعلية و إستخدام ذلك الحمل فى اختيار محطة التشلر​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم و اتوجه بالشكر للزملاء الغاليين م محمد عبد الرحيم و م احمد رمزي و م بدران محمد و م نبيل هلال الذي بذل جهدا في تنسيق وضع الاشكال و الجداول بهمة واخلاص حقيقة 
اتمني ان يفيد المثال جميع الاخوة الزملاء


----------



## adiloman (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سعيد على المجهود الرائع


----------



## nabhilal (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا مهندس صبري


----------



## amirhelmy (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الفاضل م.صبري سعيد


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2012)

اتمني ان يكون المثال قد أعطي نموذجا للحسابات اليدوية 
وسنستكمل المثال بعلاقة الأحمال بخريطة الهواء الرطب بمشيئة الله تعالي


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 أغسطس 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك

ما أخبار الكتاب ... ألم يرى النور بعد

نريد نسخة ^_^​


----------



## حسين صقر (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة أخبار الكتاب ايه يا هندسة عاوز نسخه ضرورى


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
كما عودتنا يا استاذنا ومهندسنا العظيم ومعلمنا الجليل على تقديم كل ما هو ميسر ومبسط فهمه مع دقة المعلومة ومرجعيتها 
كل عام وحضرتك بخير ومزيد من الاصدارات دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_alex (23 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل رائع , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبقري التكييف (8 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير مهندس صبري على المجهود الكبير والرائع*


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يامهندس صبري
وربنا يزيدك علم


----------



## Mr gabr (8 فبراير 2013)

بعد اذنك ياهندسة انا كنت عاوز اعرف الخطوات التفصيلية لتحديد رقم الحائط wall number لان الموضوع ده ملخبطني جداً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mr gabr (10 فبراير 2013)

بعد اذنك ياهندسة انا كنت عاوز اعرف الخطوات التفصيلية لتحديد رقم الحائط wall number لان الموضوع ده ملخبطني جداً وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## kokohamo2003 (11 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس صبري ع المجهود والمعلومات القيمه*


----------



## Mr gabr (12 فبراير 2013)

ياجماعه حد يرد عليا .. كنت عاوز اعرف الخطوات التفصيلية لتحديد رقم الحائط wall number لان الموضوع ده ملخبطني جداً وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (17 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للاساتذة الافاضل على ماقدموه من الجهود الطيبة


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

جزيتم خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
آسف أني تأخرت في الرد 
طبعا جمعية آشري قامت بعمل أبحاث على الحوائط متعددة الطبقات من حيث الوزن النوعي للطبقات و صنفت هذه الطبقات و الحوائط و أعطتها أرقام فمثلا أعطت الطبقة ترقيما الفبائي a,b و هكذا و لست مجبر على إختيار أحدها و إنما الأقرب لما هو مستخدم في بيئة البلد الذي تسكن فيه و لذلك ننصح و بالله التوفيق أن تسأل المهندس المعماري و الإنشائي عن طبقات الحوائط الخارجية و الفواصل بين الأماكن و الواجهات الزجاجية ثم تستخرج من جداول الخواص الحرارية لمكونات البناء قيمة r و مجموع مقلوب قيمة r يعطيك الـ u factor أما إذا كانت المعطيات تقول لك الحائط مطابق لتصنيف آشري للحوائط رقم 10 تروح على الجدول و تشوع المعامل العام لانتقال الحرارة و نخلص و لو كنت بتستخدم الهاب ح تلاقي فيه كيفية حساب المعامل للحائط تنقر على wall ح يطلع لك جدول تبدل و تغير بالاضافة أو الإلغاء للطبقات طبقا للتفصيلة المعمارية لطبقات الحائط و تجيب قيمة r من الجداول في آشري أو أي كتاب تكييف متخصص
اتمني لكم التوفيق و أي سؤال لا تتردد انا و الزملاء في خدمتك


----------



## محمووود فتحي (26 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر مهندس صبري زادك الله من علمه واعلا من شأنك 

ممكن حضرتك تقولي ازاي احصل علي الكتاب بتاع حضرتك وانا مقيم في قطر حاليا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 ديسمبر 2013)

إن دعوتى التى أدعو الله عز وجل بها أن ألتقى بالدكتور/صبرى سعيد وأن أتعلم على يديه وأرجو من الله أن يستجيب لى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2013)

أشكرك أخي الكريم و انا تحت أمرك و أنا مقيم بالخبر 
و يسعدني التشرف بلقاء أي زميل و أنا أرد بفضل من الله على أي سؤال لأي زميل


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (12 مايو 2014)

بارك الله في عملك وجزاك الله خيرا عن ما قدمته استاذنا الفاضل دكتور صبري


----------



## alaa ramadan (13 مايو 2014)

انا حاليا جالى فى شغلى مشروع غريب شوية عبارة عن مخزن للبويات و من ضمن المواد المخزنة ايضا بنزين و المخزن انا شغال فية تهوية و تكييف مطلوب منى ان اشتغل على مراوح تهوية و قريش اير مضادة للحريق و ايضا وحدات التكييف فهل من كتاوجات للمراوح و وحدات التكيف الاقيها عندكوا و جزاكم الله خير بالاضافة لاى معلومة عن الموضوع دة الى عندة 
تقريبا الوحدات او المراوح بيسمها explosion rated unit


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مروركم 
بإمكانك الدخول على موقع شركة جرين هيك الأمريكية greenhick 
أو في بحث جوجل اكتب : explosion rated fans


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مروركم 
بإمكانك الدخول على موقع شركة جرين هيك الأمريكية greenhick 
أو في بحث جوجل اكتب : 
[h=1]*Explosion Proof Fans & Blowers
*[/h]و المقصود بمقاومة الإنفجار هو المحرك و لوحة التحكم المستخدمين في وحدات تداول الهواء ومراوح السحب و الطرد و الضغط


----------



## البراء سامح (11 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## younis najjar (11 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## engkfa (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود لا يقدر بثمن ....... الف شكر


----------



## m.hashish (26 سبتمبر 2014)

من أفضل من مر عليا في مجال التعليم الدكتور صبري سعيد
له مني خالص التقدير والإحترام وإن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناته


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (26 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2014)

m.hashish قال:


> من أفضل من مر عليا في مجال التعليم الدكتور صبري سعيد
> له مني خالص التقدير والإحترام وإن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناته



جزاكم الله كل خير و شكرا على مروركم 
هذا من فضل الله 
و أتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## engkfa (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة ...........


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2014)

محمووود فتحي قال:


> الف شكر مهندس صبري زادك الله من علمه واعلا من شأنك
> 
> ممكن حضرتك تقولي ازاي احصل علي الكتاب بتاع حضرتك وانا مقيم في قطر حاليا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
شكرا على رسالتك 
و يمكنكم التواصل مع الزميل محمد سلامة الراضي و هو موجود بقطر في الدوحة و قد حصل على ثلاث نسخ له و لزملائه و جاري طبع نسخ اضافية لمن يطلب 
كما تم تسليم خمس نسخ لزملاء في مصر 
و حتي اللحظة و منذ ان اعلنت عن الكتاب لم يتم توزيع اكثر من 70 نسخة على مدار عامين و على فترات متفرقة ؟؟؟؟؟ و الله المستعان


----------



## hassanabdohassan (25 نوفمبر 2014)

تحياتي استاذي الجليل
انا بالسلطنة واريد نسخة من الكتاب كيف يمكنني ان اتحصل عليه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور صبري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 نوفمبر 2014)

hassanabdohassan قال:


> تحياتي استاذي الجليل
> انا بالسلطنة واريد نسخة من الكتاب كيف يمكنني ان اتحصل عليه
> وجزاك الله كل خير


السلام عليكم رجاء ارسال صندوق البريد و المدينة و سيتم ارسال الكتاب بالبريد الممتاز قيمة البريد الممتاز 130 ريال قيمة الكتاب 350 فاذا تحصلت على زملاء آخرين ستقل قيمة البريد فتتوزع على عدد الزملاء او اذا كان لكم صديق ينزل الخبر فيمكن ارسال الكتاب او الكتب معه و توفير حق البريد 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على مروركم استاذنا م نصير 
منور الملتقي 
و رجاء لا تغيب مساهماتك القيمة عنا اكثر من ذلك 
و شكرا لكل الزملاء على مرورهم الكريم


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير دكتور على المواضيع المميزة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2014)

رجي التواصل مع الزملاء الأصدقاء الإخوة
: 
م /عبد العزيز الشهري 0556789310
الرياض

م/ محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميك ) 0568617330
في جدة و مكة المكرمة

م / وائل شفيق 0568449503
الجبيل

م / أسامة الحلبي 00971555584043
في دبي
و الامارات العربية و عمان 
م /محمد سلامة الراضي في قطر ( 0097470554570 ) 
م / زكريا أحمد جبر 00201227089413
بالقاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية 
و كلهم جزاهم الله خيرا لا نفع لأحد منهم الا مرضاة الله ثم طلب دعاؤكم


​​


----------

